# Audi R8 | ARMYTRIX X Pipe Valved Exhaust | OBD2 Control Module & App



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

*Audi R8 | ARMYTRIX Titanium Valved Exhaust | OBD2 Control Module & App*

*ARMYTRIX - AUTOMOTIVE WEAPONIZED​*Armytrix was born from a culture of innovation. We create products, services and experiences for the present while bringing the future ever closer. With uncompromising determination, we go where others can only dream of, to achieve what others thought impossible. This undaunted spirit has propelled our rise and fueled our desire to achieve even greater feats. We've only just begun.

*EXHAUST FOR AUDI R8​*Realize the Audi R8's true potential by equipping the Armytrix valvetronic exhaust system. Designed and build to enhance exhaust flow volume and rate without losing durability and drivability. The smoothest of ride with optimized power and sound. With the entire system struck in aerospace titanium, the Armytrix R8 system disposes of unnecessary weight, critically impeding maximum performance. The light but durable material announces your arrival with its unique pronunciation of explosive audio output of the highest quality. Of style and substance, making Armytrix R8 exhaust system a definite can't miss. 

*SOUND /// THE SHOW STOPPER​*When the lights dim, the spotlight hits, all eyes are on you, feel the rush of adrenaline, the surge of exhaust audio overwhelms the airwave. The free flowing nature of our exhaust offers an escape route for the most primal sound to emerge directly from the engine. A deep timbre defines the lower revs, a hypnotic purr, the prelude for the incoming devastation. Full throttle engaged, an immediate F1 style audio pitch invades and occupies your auditory system; drowning out the thoughts of doubts and disbelief. Convert non-believers into fanatics, the journey has just begun.





*VALVETRONIC /// THE REVOLUTION​*Rapidly changing circumstances require a countermeasure that can keep up with the increasing pace. Our valve system is built to offer tremendous functionality to the user’s daily drive. No longer does one have to pick between explosive exhaust audio or playing-it-safe stock settings. The smartphone app allows for unprecedented access to real-time events and backs it all up through precise data logs, with everything displayed on user friendly interfaces. Adding to the repertoire, the digitized controller creates yet another method for one to gain access to the valvetronic system.

*Valves ON (Race Mode):* Improved Low Level Tone | Amplified Mid-Range Note | Increased High Pitch Acoustic | Sharper/Crisper Sound | Noticeable BHP Gain | Low&Mid Range Torque Upgrade | Unobstructed Exhaust Flow
*Valves OFF (Street Mode):* Maintain Low Profile | Everyday Driving
*Automatic Adjustment (Auto Mode):* Throttle Controlled | RPM Controlled | Automatic Back Pressure Regulation | Power Maintenance at Low RPM for Launch Start

*ORIGINAL VALVE CONTROL KEY FOB STILL INCLUDED​*****Available For iOS and Android****






*AUDI R8
X-PIPE VALVETRONIC MUFFLER, CONNECT PIPES, DUAL TAIL PIPES​*






*TAIL PIPES IN 2 EXQUISITE OPTIONS (MATTE BLACK OR TITANIUM BLUE COATED)​*






*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix titanium exhaust set will do wonders for your R8 experience. A lighter, stronger frame allows us to efficiently downsize the system mass and at the same time increasing the output of performance. Weighing in at a mere 19.62 lbs (8.9 kg), our exhaust streamlines the gas flow, no turbulent causing obstructions to detain the power and sound and rob you of the experience that is rightfully yours to enjoy.

















*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The video format really doesn't do our exhaust audio justice. With our titanium build valved exhaust, we reproduce the iconic F1-like sound for your R8. The flow path of the exhaust gases are mapped out specifically to reduce obstructions and increase smoothness, the results speak for themselves. Power that wets the appetite and an astronomical improvement to sound quality. You want to take your experience to the next level, then this is it.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Rekindling your desire sense of adventure, surpassing even your wildest imagination of what the R8 could be. Backed by our titanium exhaust, power and sound outputs are, simply, ruthless. Every throttle, your senses are challenged, exposed to experiences that you wished you have discovered sooner. A drive has never been about just the destination, it's the twists and turns of journey that has always attracted you.










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

*wst_bank's* fleet is growing steadily. First the Nissan GT-R R35, now the Audi R8 V10 has joined its ranks! Same battleship grey adorns the vehicle, KW suspensions and Armytrix exhaust make his intent clear, wanna take it down, better bring your A game! Titanium exhaust system creates the environment for enhanced flow capacity and speed. To battle stations! The V10 is firing on all cylinders, this is a R8 experience unlike any other.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Why do we use titanium to build our Audi R8 exhaust? Its material characteristics allows us to practice the "less is more" axiom. The strength of titanium allows us to build and design streamline system that delivers the results for the performance oriented gearheads. By the experienced hands of our craftsmen, the appearance is also top notch, a shame that the exhaust is all covered up. Hear the Armytrix exhaust roar and you'll never go back to stock!








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The exhaust streamlined, the clog removed, and the acceleration of the internal movement provide you with the strategic advantage over the rest. Quality craftsmanship is the foundation that brilliant performance is build upon. Responding to every throttle are mouth-watering power and mesmerizing audio, the full R8 experience that have been missing is now realized, and all yours to command.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

After suffering paralysis from the chest down in an accident at work, Wayne Simpson didn't let his love for fast, modified cars stop - check out his incredible Audi R8 V10 PLUS. Equipped with ADV.1, AccuAir and Armytrix, the R8 is the center of attention and source of inspiration. Don't stop dreaming and march on. Make sure you check out this wonderful piece of work, a great cinematic and inspirational experience.

https://vimeo.com/123046487







*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The quality of our titanium system speaks for itself. Produce by top tier craftsmen, each piece bears their flawless marks, superb hand welding techniques brings the designer's vision to life. Little resistance stands in the way of the advancing exhaust gases, powerful surges one after another; the most primal audio and vicious power escapes the R8, immersing you in the unfamiliar yet mesmerizing state.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

When someone opts for the Armytrix's titanium exhaust for their Audi R8, you know they mean business. Passing the visual and physical tests, our system is crafted to the highest standard befitting any handcrafted supercar. Meeting and shattering the physical demand of servicing a high performance vehicle, translate to uncompromising power and overwhelming audio. Setting you apart in style.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Strategic to the R8's performance, our titanium exhaust offers you the critical advantage over the rest. Beware of having your senses overwhelmed by the hypnotic audio and mouth-watering power. Once you have had a taste, you will never want to let go of the steering wheel.










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

See what we did to make otolaryngologists hate us! An awe inspiring display of prolific audio and mind numbing power, a drive around the block and you'll never want to relinquish the steering wheel. Titanium build valved exhaust proliferates the movement of the exhaust gases. Faster transition from engine to tips produce the results that you've always wanted.










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Shiftech Lyon has made a habit of transforming stock cars into unparalleled beasts. Liberating them from factory limitations and realizing their true potential. This Audi R8 with the additional Armytrix support has taken its firepower to another level.

















*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix's OBDII control module is changing how the future aftermarket exhaust modification is going to be done. Halving the installation time by simplifying wiring and pairing, you'll be back it in no time. Via its Bluetooth capability, a comprehensive scope of everything vehicle related is relayed directly to your mobile; displayed in real-time fashion by our App. Data are presented through smooth and easy-to-operate interfaces, as well as, maintaining the ultimate control over the valves.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Backed by the Armytrix titanium exhaust, the Audi R8 is free to deliver the performance that it is designed to do. Cutting down the weight, improving the rate of exhaust flow, creating a new legacy. Every rev is answered by mesmerizing sound that emerges from deep within, along with the smooth transition of power. Automotive weaponized has never look this stylish!










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

A subtle yet stunning Audi R8 deep in the concrete jungle of Hong Kong. Pristine presentation with a wealth of modifications for style and performance. From top to bottom, no expense nor details were spared, despite its mint appearance, this R8 packs a powerful punch. Be amazed and be inspired, we've only just begun.
List of Mods:
CT Exclusive Bodykit
Bilstein Clubsport Coilover
KW Suspensions Canceler
Armytrix F1 Valvetronic Exhaust
Genuine V10 Exhaust Tips













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix is your premier aftermarket exhaust manufacturer. We offer you and your R8 a liberating experience. Struck from aerospace titanium, our system is lighter and stronger than OEM. Designed to create and maintain a high flow volume and rate, you will feel that extra push that you've sorely missed. Alongside an audio explosion like none you have heard before, the definition of style and substance.





















*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

First class sport car can only be matched up with an exhaust of equal quality. Adding extra firepower to a first rate battle cruiser, it's a complete overkill but we don't care! Pristine and functional, we execute quality craftsmanship and design. Performance on demand, we reconstruct your notion of what power and sound are. This is automotive weaponized, locked and loaded, ready to deploy.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

This is top tier performance, no one else is here at this level. You are the apex predator of the habitat, the street is your platter. Feast on the competitions with Armytrix valvetronic exhaust. Major performance contributor and giant weight saver, our titanium x-pipe system is the premium choice for your Audi R8. Crème de la crème of aftermarket parts, scintillating power and explosive sound at your disposal. What are you waiting for!?










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Audi R8 V8 with Lexani wheels and Armytrix exhaust, this is as fabulous and ferocious as anyone could be. The clean and sharp design of the Lexani wheels evokes aesthetic of museum quality. Turn to Armytrix when you need to take it to the streets. Harsh and brutal exhaust howl to clearly mark your domain. This is automotive weaponized, locked and loaded. 








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The final piece of the puzzle to take your performance to the next level. Your Audi R8 V10 will never sound the same again with our titanium exhaust. Lighter overall weight, larger exhaust flow, efficient distribution through the X-pipe design; and exhaust that "breathes". When it screams, it screams. Undeniable display of power, that'll shake the foundation of what you thought the R8 is capable of.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

From Down Under, the Queen Street Customs guys recently crossed path with a venomous 2015 Audi R8 Spider with a deadly amount of performance. From its Armytrix titanium valvetronic exhaust, the R8 terrorizes its habitat and preys on unsuspecting vehicles that wanders into its hunting grounds. 













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

They say everything in Australia wants to kill you, when referring to their natural habitat; but we're pretty sure this Audi R8 V8 is carrying the same unlawful intent. The streets aren't safe anymore, no safe haven to retreat to when the R8 is on that Armytrix induced rage. But at least you'll know when it's coming with the unmistakable sound.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Throw me to the "Wulf" and I'll return leading it. The guys at WULFCHIPTEGNIK certainly came back as the alpha of the pack with this blood red Audi R8 V10. A howl that can be heard for miles, fangs so sharp, attitude so ferocious, you'll strike fear deep into the hearts of preys; all with the help of Armytrix's super titanium valvetronic exhaust. Lighter, stronger, faster, this is where performance is at; this is AUTOMOTIVE WEAPONIZED.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

From the ashes it rose, from the shadow it emerged, the Audi R8 is rebirth bigger and badder. Armytrix R8 valvetronic exhaust crafted with weapons grade titanium is the exact armament needed. From the engine to the tips, the X-pipe design ensures the exhaust's smooth transition leads to the optimization of power and sound. Enjoy the resurrection.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

A revolution on the cusp of explosion, revolt against mediocrity. Armytrix is at the forefront of the battle line beckoning change. All it takes is a spark and with our titanium struck system, that's not going to be a problem.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

AUTOBOTS...ROLL OUT!! AccuAir suspensions on the Boden R8 and suspending our imagination. The air technology in full motion, pops the vehicle straight up, ready to strike. Follow by a thundering display of exhaust audio; leveling expectations, devastating eardrums, the automotive shock and awe! Turning on the Audi jets, turning up the Armytrix boombox, and converting the haters to believers one rev at a time. 













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

It's often said, beauty is in the eye of its beholder. There are those car enthusiasts who swears by the original look and on the other end of the spectrum, there are those that continues to push for new interpretations. Neither is lesser than the other, just a matter of perspective. This baby blue R8 V10 with Armytrix is both aesthetically and performance worthy for the pantheon of cars. Silky smooth contours with a streamlined exhaust process to match. Mightier power and bigger sound have never so effortless.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

If looks can kill, this is it. Carbon fiber additions to add some deadly edges to the otherwise sleek R8 facade. Armytrix stands locked and loaded, ready to unleash the full might of the 5.2L V10. Sensational auditory stimulation and ferocious power scream from the pipes armed with the intent to transform your experience. Get to your combat station, this is Automotive Weaponized.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix titanium exhaust brings all the guys to the garage. We are the source of your daily automotive excitement. For you, it has never been as simple as getting from Point A to Point B, it's all about the journey. Our titanium exhaust, light yet strong, enhances the R8's ability to perform. No more dead weight to make you down, fast exhaust flow just became faster, an unfamiliar audio note permeates the airwaves. You have officially arrived. To the next level of automotive performance.










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Boden Autohaus had an open house recently and the cars came out to play! The center piece of their 2016 SEMA effort was on site, showing off its understated luster. The Audi R8 sitting on AccuAir suspensions and Rotiform wheel, fashioned in Prior Design bodykit and carrying the Armytrix titanium exhaust in style. Other Armytrix vehicles were out in full force as well. If you're in the SoCal area, definitely check it out next time!








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The streamlined aerodynamic appearance is the hallmark of the R8, it allows the vehicle to cut effortlessly through, visually and functionally. To give you combat readiness, we choose to build our system from titanium. Their impressive strength-to-weight ratio allows us to create the exhaust you want at a fraction of the original. A fantastic return of performance offers the operator an opportunity to take flight.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

If you are looking for performance then you have come to the right place! Our valvetronic x-pipe titanium exhaust will show you something new with every throttle. Additional power and audio comes directly from the seamless flow design and with our key fob controller or smartphone, you can engage the output whenever you want with a simple touch.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix don't play around when it comes to R8 performance. Structurally light yet freakishly strong, our full titanium valvetronic system facilitates the smooth transition of the exhaust gases and delivers the ultimate performance. Primeval audio comes directly from the engine and is delivered in an explosive rev, along with power that will stimulate your senses.






*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The music that flows from the Audi R8 with Armytrix system is simply enchanting. At full throttle, the powerful V10 pumps out an exorbitant amount of hot exhaust gases. Traveling through the titanium pathway creates an unique auditory experience. But don't take our words for it, go ahead and give it a rev to find out for yourself!






*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Hope you're hungry for some donuts! Served hot and fresh courtesy of the Armytrix equipped Audi R8. Our titanium exhaust is the perfect instrument if you want to extract a little bit more of that special Audi magic. Streamline design improves internal movement giving the devastating sound and power a chance to escape and delivered in all their glory!






*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI R8 V8 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82008.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2008-2012)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102008.php

*AUDI R8 V8 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v82014.php

*AUDI R8 V10 (2013-2014)* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-r8v102014.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------

